# Annual wellness visits



## GLODGETT (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello:  I am looking for templates on the annual wellness visits that other offices have created.  Or a source where I can view different templates. 
 We do have EHR and are trying to create a better template then what we have.

any help is greatly appreciated

Peggy Glodgett CPC
Coding Analyst 
802-371-4496


----------



## macjac7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I do not have an answer to your question but hope you or someone else can help me with an annual wellness question: if a patient comes in for an office visit and the Dr. see's that it is time for the patient to get an annual wellness visit, can the Dr. bill for both the office visit and annual visit if done on the same day by appending modifier 25? Thank you Jackie


----------



## cjmusser (Jan 7, 2012)

The AAFP has created some temlates for the IPPE and AWV.  This is the link for the IPPE - you have to be a member to get the one for the AWV but they are similar in content you can take the info and tailor to requirements of the AWV.

http://www.aafp.org/fpm/2009/0100/fpm20090100p19-rt1.pdf

Also, here is the link to the ABC's of the AWV (there is a similar one for the IPPE - it is directly from CMS that states a problem focused E/M may be biillable on the same day (providing documentation supports both services)


http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/AWV_Chart_ICN905706.pdf

Hope this helps!

Christie


----------



## macjac7 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Christina


----------



## berger (Jan 24, 2012)

do not have an answer to your question but hope you or someone else can help me with an annual wellness question: if a patient comes in for an office visit and the Dr. see's that it is time for the patient to get an annual wellness visit, can the Dr. bill for both the office visit and annual visit if done on the same day by appending modifier 25? Thank you Jackie 


Jackie, 

yes you can report a seperate office visit the same day as AWV.  I would suggest opening a seperate encounter and documenting seperately from the AWV, not necessary but makes life much easier. Hope this helps.


----------

